# PETA attacks Cooking Mama



## ADF (Nov 18, 2008)

Cooking Mama, PETA edition :lol:

So, how long till they rescue some turkeys but have to kill them all because they cannot afford to keep them?


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a member of PETA.

That is People for Eating Tasty Animals! XD


I couldn't stop laughing while I played this.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 18, 2008)

PETA members came to my school today... they tried to use shock horror to try and win us over, but it didn't really affect me due to the time I've spend both in a morgue and in biology class.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 18, 2008)

I so hate PETA. They decided to go to the Taste of Chaos tour and protest. Then they hit me in the line. I bickered with them, almost got in a fight with one, and shot them down on nearly everything they said then took one of their flyers and ate it in front of them while proclaiming: NOM NOM TASTY DEAD ANIMAL FLESH. So that in the autograph line for the Jrockers they skipped a huge section to avoid me.

Sea kittens anyone?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2008)

ADF said:


> Cooking Mama, PETA edition :lol:
> 
> So, how long till they rescue some turkeys but have to kill them all because they cannot afford to keep them?


hey thanks! i really like that game! 
oh wait...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 18, 2008)

lol I totally need that game D:


----------



## Kajet (Nov 18, 2008)

Aren't PETA really just a bunch of retards who bail out eco/animal rights-terrorists?


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Nov 18, 2008)

it's these kind of insane things that make me not like PETA. they just cant seem to get past being stupid. wanting cities like Rodeo and Hamburg to change their names.. like, you know they wanted Hamburg to be Veggieburg? oh, and their insane levels of direct action stuff..

oh, and the stuff like this:






it's those reasons I cant just give PETA the respect I could give.. say.. organizations like the WWF or the ASPCA

..I have to admit though. seeing what they can come up with next can be funny

Addendum: I became bored, so I 'splored their kids site (I read about their flyers, so I thought i'd look around a little. here's what I found

http://www.petakids.com/feat/kidscorner/kidscorner.asp
KFC

http://www.petakids.com/facts.html#companion
The FAQs are a real trip

http://www.petakids.com/games.html
Lo and behold, the games area. You have plenty of violent or ripoff games to choose from, including a Super Mario Bros. ripoff featuring Pamela Anderson as Peach, a game where you can make a guy in a trailer throw up by feeding him food made from milk products, and my personal favorite, Lobster Liberation. it's like Frogger. except worse


----------



## Jelly (Nov 18, 2008)

I am pumped for tofurkey.
Also, I don't know which wallpaper to use. On the one hand, Mama is my fucking ice queen, on the other "d'aww, she's so happy."

(This is ridiculously well-done.)


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 18, 2008)

Gotta make sure that the turkeys suffer before they are actually cooked. That brings out all the flavor.

Also, why do people still give a shit about PETA thinks?


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Nov 18, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> Gotta make sure that the turkeys suffer before they are actually cooked. That brings out all the flavor.
> 
> Also, why do people still give a shit about PETA thinks?


because they're often in your face and sometimes violent in what they do. it's one way of getting attention


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 18, 2008)

bawhahahaha fucking jokes


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

WWF is an awesome organization.

PETA only kills.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 18, 2008)

I was laughing constantly XD. But seriously, i think it right to eat meat, but the animals being farmed should have a good quality of life.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 18, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I was laughing constantly XD. But seriously, i think it right to eat meat, but the animals being farmed should have a good quality of life.


 
Yeah besides, its not a sin to eat meat and if it was then I'm da biggest sinner here, oh well.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Nov 18, 2008)

Taking bets now on how much PETA gets sued for this.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2008)

Bayard Zylos said:


> Taking bets now on how much PETA gets sued for this.



I so hope that Cooking Mama does sue. It would make my day to hear that Cooking Mama wins....


----------



## Teracat (Nov 18, 2008)

Best game ever.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 18, 2008)

Teracat said:


> Best game ever.



Isn't it? ;licks chops;

Now I really want to eat a delicious turkey. I claim the dark meat! It's all mine!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 18, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Isn't it? ;licks chops;
> 
> Now I really want to eat a delicious turkey. I claim the dark meat! It's all mine!


Dibs on the organ meats! *growls*

PETA is always good lol material.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

PETA bugs me.

but ALF (Animal Liberation Front) is worse.

They break into labratories, smash equipment, and free animals.

The problem is the animals are running scared cutting themselves on broken glass, getting zapped by machinery, and getting burned by fires.

ALF is really a bunch of ecoterrorists.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 18, 2008)

Someone should tell Nintendo to sue them for this. Maybe that'll shut 'em up for a little while. 


The PETA even says that owning PETS is a bad thing. I seriously wonder why the hell they don't chew us out for eating plants. I mean they're alive too.

When you eat fruits, you're eating their OVARIES! THAT'S ABORTION!!! :O 
When you eat Spinach...you're eating their Leaves. THAT'S HOW THEY PHOTOSYNTHESIZE! :O 
When you eat Broccoli, you're eating their flowers. THAT'S LIKE EATING THEIR GENETALIA! :O 
And I can go to so far more but...you don't even eat THOSE parts! We shouldn't eat anything that was alive!

...oh wait that means we die....


----------



## Kajet (Nov 18, 2008)

Doesn't peta realize most people buy a turkey that's already plucked and decapitated?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 18, 2008)

You can't fucking be serious.

Oh God, you are.

Just...what the FUCK.

That's it. I've had it with them. First it was Sea Kitties and that was okay, but this is the straw that broke the camel's back. I'm goin to find me a PETAfreak for my Thanksgiving dinner. I'll fry that mother up and make gravy out of their giblets.


----------



## X (Nov 18, 2008)

best......game.........EVAR! better than blowing stuff up! although it needs a hunting scene with a shotgun, and more blood.


----------



## X (Nov 18, 2008)

skittle said:


> I so hate PETA. They decided to go to the Taste of Chaos tour and protest. Then they hit me in the line. I bickered with them, almost got in a fight with one, and shot them down on nearly everything they said then took one of their flyers and ate it in front of them while proclaiming: NOM NOM TASTY DEAD ANIMAL FLESH. So that in the autograph line for the Jrockers they skipped a huge section to avoid me.
> 
> Sea kittens anyone?



lol, nice.

someday i want to be carrying a can of sardines or something, near where peta is protesting, and if they start to talk to me i want to have a bleeding fish tail hanging out of my mouth and say "hmm?" "what is it?"

and then I'll say something like: DELICIOUS SEA KITTENS 0MNOMONOMNOMNOM!!!!!111!  and have a friend video tape the whole thing. i would post it on youtube, and then i would proceed to laugh my guts out.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 18, 2008)

Fuck PETA. They raise good points but they're too crazy for their points to be listened to.

Also,


----------



## Tycho (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, this is a gem.

PETA never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 18, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Wow, this is a gem.
> 
> PETA never ceases to amaze.


Sea Kittens in my opinion is better.

http://www.peta.org/Sea_Kittens/index.asp


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 18, 2008)

I wanna go up to them and say "HEY GUIZ, WHO'S UP FOR SOME SEA KITTEN SMOOTHIES?"

While wearing a thong made out of several different endangered species.

EDIT: Holy fuck, I just had the best idea for a book: Dr. Doolittle and the Evil PETA Mutants.


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 18, 2008)

words



FLOOD OF DICKS said:


> SOME ASSHOLE: okay, what i really don't get about this game is how you don't even have to touch or cook the Tofu, and it turns into a finished meal
> Squid Ù©(Ã¯_Ã¯)Û¶: but with the turkey you
> Phil Ken Sebben: That game was fun
> Phil Ken Sebben: Also, Squid
> ...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 18, 2008)

Still trying to get Meaner than Mama on all of them.

Damn this is funny.  They may not know it yet but this has backfired horribly.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 18, 2008)

mama is "powered by tofu", that explains why her recipes suck so much.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Nov 19, 2008)

Bayard Zylos said:


> Taking bets now on how much PETA gets sued for this.



I'm not necessarily sure PETA can be sued over this. they're not making profit (from what I can tell), and it's strictly parodied. I mean, if I'm wrong and they can be sued, I hope they're sued for using the Nintendo characters of Mario and Luigi and Toad (and Mama of course), and by KFC for usage of the Colonel


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Nov 19, 2008)

http://getactive.peta.org/campaign/mama_kills_animals

I found this by clicking on the 'Urge Majesco to make a vegetarian version of Cooking Mama!'

the page it directed to, went to that, with an already filled in subject header and message body. I dunno what happens to it after you 'send' it, but I dont intend to find out


for those who dont want to follow the link for one reason or another, here's the info

*Subject:*
I Would Love to See Mama Make More Vegetarian Recipes!

*Dear [ Decision Maker ],*
                  (Edit Letter Below)


I love the Cooking Mama series and PETA's new parody of it, but I would love to see Mama make more vegetarian recipes or even a game with just vegetarian recipes. There is no doubt that I would play it! 

Animals raised and killed for food have no federal legal protection from the horrific abuses that they suffer, including neglect, mutilations, chronic pain, and crippling, and I would love to see a more compassionate Mama stand up for these animals rather than cooking them up for dinner. 

Please consider adding a vegetarian-recipe Cooking Mama game to your wonderful series. 

   Sincerely,
[Your name]


*Send this message to: *


Majesco Entertainment

then you add your name and email address, and if you want periodical updates about the progress >>; there are a LOT of fun things to discover in PETA's website, both kid and regular


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2008)

I somehow doubt Majesco and Nintendo are going to say "Well golly, how can we argue with this?" especially after the insult PETA has made with this cockamamie flash game.  Negotiating with terrorists, and all that, you know what I mean?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 19, 2008)

Nintendo needs to make a game in which you snipe off PETA protesters from a high place. Just as a wink and a nudge to PETA for making such a great game, donchaknow.

I'd buy it. Hell, I'd buy copies for my friends.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Nov 19, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Nintendo needs to make a game in which you snipe off PETA protesters from a high place. Just as a wink and a nudge to PETA for making such a great game, donchaknow.
> 
> I'd buy it. Hell, I'd buy copies for my friends.


how about a game where you play an anti-PETA group? it'd be an FPS tactics game where you break into their various facilities and ruin their equipment and free their animals, similar to I think what the ALF does to scientists/organizations?

Addendum: how about a game that has the ALF vs PETA?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> how about a game where you play an anti-PETA group? it'd be an FPS tactics game where you break into their various facilities and ruin their equipment and free their animals, similar to I think what the ALF does to scientists/organizations?
> 
> Addendum: how about a game that has the ALF vs PETA?



A piss-off-PETA game?

3 words:

Deer Hunter mod.

Actually, scratch that: just make a HL2 mod, easier.  Big Game Hunter PETA edition.  Imagine bonus rounds where you shoot idiots in bodypaint locked in cages, like a whack-a-mole contest with guns.

Scratch that too.  Shock batons instead of guns.

Damn I cannot make up my fucking mind.  Also bring in a rabbit launcher like the one from Shadow Warrior.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 19, 2008)

How about a Counter Strike PETA mod?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> How about a Counter Strike PETA mod?



Yeah, OK, but it's gotta have shock batons.  And maybe little fluffy bunnies instead of grenades.

edit: It cracks me up (no pun intended) when I see the blood and feathers coming out of the eggs.  Dumbasses conveniently forget that there are no embryos present in the eggs people use for cooking (well, usually - I've heard of freak accidents).  They're duds.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Yeah, OK, but it's gotta have shock batons.  And maybe little fluffy bunnies instead of grenades.
> 
> edit: It cracks me up (no pun intended) when I see the blood and feathers coming out of the eggs.  Dumbasses conveniently forget that there are no embryos present in the eggs people use for cooking (well, usually - I've heard of freak accidents).  They're duds.



Chicken abortions, lol


----------



## Jelly (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I'll give PETA this. They're organized, and they really know how to make people flip.
So, they keep me smiling.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 19, 2008)

when will PETA finally learn life isnt fair, and were animals too...why arent they protecting us from Cannibals, Zombies and aliens harvesting us. XD


----------



## RaptorArts (Nov 19, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I was laughing constantly XD. But seriously, i think it right to eat meat, but the animals being farmed should have a good quality of life.




PETA are just a bunch of idiots. I hear they saved a bunch of animals last year but later they slaughtered them all cause it was the decent thing to do. OMG what insane people this earth breeds!

I love meat! Especially chicken! But I do agree that the farmed animals that are used for food need to have a better quality life before their lives end.


----------



## Gryffinswing (Nov 19, 2008)

Damnit now I'm hungry. D:


----------



## lawsuite (Nov 19, 2008)

The best part of the game is that the turkey is much more fun than the vegetarian thing. The tofu crumbling level was especially lame. Just spamming the mouse button. Way to go, PETA, showing us how boring it is to make vegetarian food.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 19, 2008)

I can not believe how badly this backfired


Tycho The Itinerant said:


> A piss-off-PETA game?
> 
> 3 words:
> 
> ...


This has to happen. I'd play it :>


----------



## Ashkihyena (Nov 19, 2008)

http://kotaku.com/5093315/cooking-mama-responds-to-peta

And Cooking Mama responded and just pwned PETA.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 20, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> http://kotaku.com/5093315/cooking-mama-responds-to-peta
> 
> And Cooking Mama responded and just pwned PETA.



Oh fuck yeah.

PETA just got its collective dick sawed off and jammed down its collective throat by a cute little cooking lady ~<3

(I really am tempted to check out that title when I get a DS, just for the novelty)


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 20, 2008)

I wouldn't say PETA got pwned so much as it was a shameless plug for the new game.

What would've been epic if Mama had said:

"I discovered this recipe for PETA Pie on the internet...let's try it! First, you slice the flesh and drain the blood for stock..."


----------



## Tycho (Nov 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I wouldn't say PETA got pwned so much as it was a shameless plug for the new game.
> 
> What would've been epic if Mama had said:
> 
> "I discovered this recipe for PETA Pie on the internet...let's try it! First, you slice the flesh and drain the blood for stock..."



By making the PETA bitchfit almost irrelevant in the politest manner possible, Cooking Mama pwned PETA.  Think of it as some asshole journalist asking someone a mean/biased/stupid question, and the person being asked very nonchalantly giving a brief answer and using that to segue into their OWN discussion.  "Gee thanks for a bit of extra publicity for me, PETA!" (Because that's all PETA accomplished.  Cooking Mama came out smelling like roses on this one.)


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 20, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> http://kotaku.com/5093315/cooking-mama-responds-to-peta
> 
> And Cooking Mama responded and just pwned PETA.



"Wonderful! Better than Momma!" 

Also, you should add the "Cow Launcher" from the South Park game to this Anti-PETA game your all discussing.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I wouldn't say PETA got pwned so much as it was a shameless plug for the new game.


yeah pretty much this. 

It was basically like "hey, we acknowledge your parody, now listen to us promote our new game." 



AlexInsane said:


> "I discovered this recipe for PETA Pie on the internet...let's try it! First, you slice the flesh and drain the blood for stock..."


lol



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> By making the PETA bitchfit almost irrelevant in the politest manner possible, Cooking Mama pwned PETA. Think of it as some asshole journalist asking someone a mean/biased/stupid question, and the person being asked very nonchalantly giving a brief answer and using that to segue into their OWN discussion. "Gee thanks for a bit of extra publicity for me, PETA!" (Because that's all PETA accomplished. Cooking Mama came out smelling like roses on this one.)


That makes sense. I guess when on the internet you're expecting everyone to sling horseshit at each other.

Would have been much better for entertainment purposes.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 20, 2008)

You know what's really stupid? The only member of PETA with the guts to bomb Sarah Palin was Ms. Pamela Anderson. What a bunch of dumbf*cks.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Nov 20, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> By making the PETA bitchfit almost irrelevant in the politest manner possible, Cooking Mama pwned PETA.  Think of it as some asshole journalist asking someone a mean/biased/stupid question, and the person being asked very nonchalantly giving a brief answer and using that to segue into their OWN discussion.  "Gee thanks for a bit of extra publicity for me, PETA!" (Because that's all PETA accomplished.  Cooking Mama came out smelling like roses on this one.)



This, definitly this, though its like brrr said, its the Internet and you just kinda expect them to fire back, but I'm glad they did, and heh, I think they sold a copy to me just for this, cause that comeback was great.

Oh, Tycho, that version is a Wii game, though they do have a couple of them on the DS.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 20, 2008)

Disney should send PETA this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuuEDDyvzuE&feature=related

I'd like to see their reaction to it. :3

I'm sure it'll be something along the lines of "OMG, THE SEA KITTIES!11"


----------



## WarTheifX (Nov 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You can't fucking be serious.
> 
> Oh God, you are.
> 
> ...


 
This is win. Right here. This is fucking win.


----------



## Unstupefed (Dec 2, 2008)

I think PETA has a good cause but it's the over exaggeration that really annoys the hell out of me

like dude you can just say animals are cruelly treated in slaughter houses not go over the gruesome details just to scare the bejeezus out of the viewers or readers :/

no offense to any PETA members in here :3

dudes I need turkey now (not the gross one I just made)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 2, 2008)

ADF said:


> Cooking Mama, PETA edition :lol:
> 
> So, how long till they rescue some turkeys but have to kill them all because they cannot afford to keep them?



XD  That game was fun.  And now I'm craving Turkey.  Thanks, PETA!


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

> and make gravy out of their giblet



Im not sure I want to know what youre implying,
but its like driving past a car wreck on the highway,
you cant help but stop look and think about it,
and then drive away laughing.


----------



## X (Dec 2, 2008)

i want this on the wii 0.0


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Unstupefed said:


> I think PETA has a good cause but it's the over exaggeration that really annoys the hell out of me
> 
> like dude you can just say animals are cruelly treated in slaughter houses not go over the gruesome details just to scare the bejeezus out of the viewers or readers :/
> 
> ...



There are other organizations, like ASPCA, who against unreasonable and cruel treatment of animals without going to the absurd lengths PETA does.  Is animal cruelty a problem? Yes.  Does PETA have the answer? Fuck no.

Support things like local animal shelters, ASPCA, and various wildlife preservation organizations.  Not PETA,  not ALF,  not ever.  They do more damage than they "fix".  Much more.  To animals and to people.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> There are other organizations, like ASPCA, who against unreasonable and cruel treatment of animals without going to the absurd lengths PETA does. Is animal cruelty a problem? Yes. Does PETA have the answer? Fuck no.
> 
> Support things like local animal shelters, ASPCA, and various wildlife preservation organizations. Not PETA, not ALF, not ever. They do more damage than they "fix". Much more. To animals and to people.


 Not only that but PETA wants ot get rid of zoos, pets, shelters like the ASPCA, all meat products (treated humanely or otherwise), all dairy products, etc. PETA does not want to help the animals, they want humans and animals to be completely seperate unless they are using them for Ooo aahhh! out in the wild.


----------

